# Probleme mit Canon LiDE 25 und xhci/USB3

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe einen (bisher einwandfrei funktionierenden) Canon LiDE 25. Mein Mainboard hat USB-3-Anschlüsse, einen davon habe ich jetzt mal nach außen gezogen. Jetzt habe ich folgendes festgestellt: Wenn ich den Kernel mit xhci und bzw. anstatt von ehci baue, dann spinnt der Scanner:

Wenn ich xsane starte, dann dauert es eine ganze Zeit, bis das Programm bereit zum Scannen ist (also nachdem ich den Scanner ausgewählt habe). Scannen geht zwar (meistens), aber nach einer Seite kommt dann immer wieder (nicht immer) ein Timeout. Schließen, Abstecken, Anstecken xsane wieder starten, dann geht wieder eine Seite.

Wenn ich xhci weglasse, dann geht alles wie immer. Ich habe Bei Arch einen Post mit dem selben Problem gefunden, aber das Anlegen von /var/lock/sane/ hat nichts gebracht. Auch dieser Bug bringt mich nicht weiter …

Ich hab auch schon sicherheitshalber die aktuellste Firmware auf mein Mainboard geflasht, das hat aber nichts geändert. Weder in dmesg, noch im syslog steht irgendwas Brauchbares.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## firefly

Ist der Scanner auch USB3 fähig?

WEnn ja kann es eventuell sein, dass das kabel mit dem du den usb3-port "nach ausen" gelegt hast, schlecht abgeschirmt ist und somit Störungen bei der Datenübertragung entstehen.

----------

## l3u

Nein, der Scanner ist USB 2. Aber es ist auch egal, ob ich ihn an einem der beiden USB-3-Ports, oder an einem der bereits bestehenden USB-2-Ports (incl. derer, die direkt auf das Mainboard gelötet sind) anschließe. Ohne xhci gehen alle (mit Ausnahme der beiden USB-3-Ports natürlich, weil die gehen ohne xhci nicht ;-), mit xhci tritt das Problem an allen auf.

----------

## schmidicom

Eigentlich dürfte ein USB 3.x Controller mit dem ehci-Treiber gar nicht funktionieren ausser im BIOS ist irgend ein merkwürdiger Workaround für Systeme ohne USB 3.x Unterstützung aktiviert und wenn dem so ist könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen das genau das der Grund ist warum die xhci-Treiber mit bestimmten Geräten (vor allem solche welche gar kein USB 3.x können) ein Problem bekommen.

Schau mal ins BIOS ob dort irgendetwas in dieser Richtung aktiviert ist und wenn ja probier es mal ohne.

----------

## l3u

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ohne xhci gehen alle (mit Ausnahme der beiden USB-3-Ports natürlich, weil die gehen ohne xhci nicht ;-)

 

Da ist keine Kompatibilitätsoption oder sowas aktiviert.

----------

